# ideal humidity and how to maintain humidity in an automated chinese incubator



## suburban_farmer_bne_au (Dec 23, 2021)

I've read humidity during first 18 days should be 45-55%, then 60% during lockdown to hatching.

my chinese automated incubator has humidity monitoring and an adjustable low humidity alarm. 

water is added via a hole, no idea how the water to vapour/humidity is regulated. (I'm planning to dissasemble the incubator post current batch to see how the internals are setup)

currently every time I add water, humidity goes to 60-64%, then once it drops below 60% it will rapidly drop to the alarm point at 45%. 

any ideas or suggestions on how to achieve better control of humidity?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you give us the name of your incubator since most of our incubators come out of China?

Your incubator has vents in it to allow air in. If your ambient air is very dry then I can see the incubator needing closer attention.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. I use a small bowl or cup in the incubator. You can get more consistent humidity control by controlling the amount of surface area of the water.


----------



## alwaysoutdoor (11 mo ago)

I must have bought the same incubator you did- it is really easy to keep the humidity at 60 (2-4 tablespoons of water in the bottom of the tray). Once the humidity gets below 55 it will only take a few minutes to be in the low 40’s and then the low humidity alarm will start going off. I can’t keep my whole family up at night (the alarm will not stop no matter what I press) so keeping the humidity at 60 is the answer I guess!


----------

